# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Впечатления о конкурсах и фестивалях

## DJ Майкл-Уфа

Всем привет хочу поделится впечетлением о конкурсе на котором я был, вот телерепортаж о конкурсе где есть и моё  интервью. А меня интересует ваше мнение или вопросы :Ok:   :Aga:  

http://rapidshare.com/files/97046061..._2008.wmv.html

----------


## agapelk

Недавно в интернете наткнулась на такой конкурс) Кто-нибудь на него уже ездил? Расскажите, плиз, кто что знает? :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Пашинский

нет

----------


## арлекин

Это который в Москве, в 2 тура проводится???

----------


## liny

Полный отстой, это даже не конкурс, а отмывание денег какое-то!

----------


## Deenushka

Народ!!! подскажите плиз, где (в Москве) в этом году проходит конкурс "Золотые Голоса России" и какого числа будет финал?
Буду очень благодарна за инфу :smile:

----------


## Stasia

я тож очень интересуюсь;)

----------


## Аделя mc

Когда будет конкурс проходить???

----------


## DJ Майкл-Уфа

Город Бирск январь в 10 числах

----------


## Juli

*DJ Майкл-Уфа*,
 а можно еще разок залить, а то ссылка уже давно битая.... хотела посмотреть.

----------


## Max Feit

Можно более подробную информацию....ссылочка ваша не работаеть!

----------


## VESNUSCHKA

Здравствуйте DJ-МАЙКЛ-УФА!!!!!  Рада Вас видеть здесь. Я тоже принимала в нем участие.

----------


## Rasputin

Информации ммаловато))))))))))

----------


## DieZa StaR

Приветик))))я тоже принимала участие в этом конкурсе)и в этом году поеду....последний раз...

----------


## karalius

Собираемся на "Праздник  Весны" в марте. Но какие то странные организаторы, постоянно пишу на мыло, но както вяло отвечают. Может кто добрым словом замолвит, кто там участвовал. Требуют 500 Eur залог за участие, и как то боязно чтоб не пропали. 

Помогите разобратса. 

Вот их сайт: http://www.children-festivals.com

----------


## Флюр Гиниятуллин

Здравствуйте Алсу. У меня в планах тоже есть участие в конкурсе. Буду участвовать во второй раз... Хотелось бы познакомится и поговорить о творчестве. Я из соседней Серафимовки.

----------


## DieZa StaR

Приветствую Вас,Флюр!Серафимовка относится к Туймазинскому району?Если да,то значит будем представлять наш район вместе!что будете исполнять?

----------


## VESNUSCHKA

Приветствую Вас - Земляки!!!!!!:smile:

----------


## олега

не был тут пару месяцев.сколько же нас тут нарисовалось,из Башкирии:)рад видеть в том числе и знакомые лица!для остальных скажу-конкурс крепкий,всегда сильный состав,кто поедет-не пожалеет,даже если ничего не займёт.сам был там однажды,и ещё 2 раза помешали выехать метеоусловия.в этот раз жаль не успеваю,заканчиваю универ и именно в эти дни уезжаю трудиться на север:(так что всем заочно привет и удачи!

----------


## DieZa StaR

удачи Олег))))

----------


## Батталова

:smile:Всем привет. В этом году впервые съездила на "Крещенсие..."
Т.к. фестиваль проходит в г.Бирске, всё бирским и отдали.

----------


## Флюр Гиниятуллин

Да, создается впечатление что кокурс проводится между Уфой и Бирском, а остальные так, приехали для кучи. Ладно хоть Леху Ветрова пропустили :Ok:

----------


## VESNUSCHKA

В 2000 ГОДУ Я ВЗЯЛА ГРАН-ПРИ. В 2008 ПОЕХАЛА РАДИ ПРИКОЛА. ЗАПИСАЛИ В "МЭТРЫ". И СКАЗАЛИ КТО БРАЛ ГРАН-ПРИ ТОТ БОЛЬШЕ НЕ УЧАСТВУЕТ.  Я НЕ ОБИДЕЛАСЬ , НО ВОТ С МНЕНИЕМ ЖЮРИ О ГРАН - ПРИ 2008 ГОДА Я НЕ СОГЛАСНА. МУЖЧИНЫ НА КОНКУРСЕ БЫЛИ ЯВНО  ЛУЧШЕ.  СОЧНЕЕ  И БАРХАТИСТЕЕ ГОЛОСА . ДА РЕПЕРТУАР ПОСЕРЬЁЗНЕЕ .:smile: РАЗНИЦА БЫЛА ОЧЕНЬ ЗАМЕТНА:smile

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
ДА ОЧЕНЬ ЖАЛЬ, А ВЕДЬ ЭТО ДЛЯ БАШКОРТОСТАНЦЕВ ТАКОЙ ЗНАЧИМЫЙ И ЛЮБИМЫЙ КОНКУРС:frown:

*Добавлено через 10 минут*



> Да, создается впечатление что кокурс проводится между Уфой и Бирском, а остальные так, приехали для кучи. Ладно хоть Леху Ветрова пропустили


ЖАЛЬ!!!!!!!!!!!!!:frown:

----------


## Сказочная

Год назад я участвовала на конкурсе,прошла отборы,но в финал не прошла(( могу сказать,что я ожидала большего,оказалось все обычным продвижением своих на фоне других участников.ничего этот конкурс не дает(( хотя конечно все проходило в казино"Golden Palace". в жюри сидели вообще неизвестные мне люди.судили также этот конкурс группы"Тутси","Диамант",один из Иванушек,но извините с каких пор группа Тутси у нас уже стали мэтрами эстрады,чтобы судить участников конкурса?!!!))) о чем тогда говорить дальше???? конкурс проходил в октябре-ноябре при участии продюссерского центра "Основной инстинкт" во главе с Ашеровым.если вы хотите лишний раз посветиться,может быть вам повезет!всем удачи!)

----------


## Otstoy

Хотелось - бы показать присутствующим любительский музыкальный фильм.

Этот фильм о фестивале кантри музыки , проходившем в г. Иркутске летом 2008 г

История фестиваля кантри-фолк музыки в Сибири, да пожалуй и в России, началась год назад, когда группа Иркутских музыкантов, собралась, по приглашению семьи музыкантов Соболевых, отдохнуть, пообщаться, покушать шашлычок под пиво, выкурить трубочку дружбы ))) и поиграть кантри у них в загородном доме.

Музыкальный видеоролик о той встрече можно увидеть: ЗДЕСЬ , хотя он вошел и в новый фильм о фестивале.

В этом году фестиваль готовился более скурпулезно... Были приглашены и приняли участие многие музыканты и не только из Иркутска.

За три месяца иркутские музыканты собрали группу "Байкал кантри бэнд" и подготовили программу.

В сущности - это было уже полномасштабное кантри - шоу.


Длительность фильма: 1ч.30 мин.
Размер файла: 332 мб
Битрэйд: 512 кб.с
Расширение: 400Х300

Так-же на странице с фильмом имеется возможность предварительного просмотра во встроенном флэш - плэере.

Всем любителям кантри фолк музыки - приятного просмотра.

Baikal Country Fest - 2008

----------


## Mazaykina

> Этот фильм о фестивале кантри музыки , проходившем в г. Иркутске летом 2008 г


Ой, наслышанааааа! МОЛОДЦЫ!!!!! Гонтию огромный привет! Скачиваю в предвкушении классных ощущений.

----------


## Alena L

*Otstoy*,
 Респект!
Тоже наслышана!! Очень хвалили мои друзья из Иркутска.
Надеюсь, что удастся скачать и самой посмотреть.
Развивайтесь дальше и Успехов Вам!!!
С уважением. Алена.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Otstoy*,
Как буд-то в прерии побывала!!!!! Супер! Все такие профи в кантри... И фильм сдлан очень здорво, с любовью. Спасибо, ребята, за доставленное удовольствие!

----------


## Otstoy

Спасибо... Рад что Вам понравилось...  :rolleyes:

Георгий велел кланятся... :flower:

----------


## Черкасова Виолетта

здравствуйте милые девушки. чисто случайно изашла на форум и что я вижу?!?!?!обсуждают конкурс организатором которого я непосредственно являюсь, да еще и с такой негативной оценкой.
всю интересующую Вас информацию вы можете узнать по телефону 89268457590-Виолетта( помошник муз.продюссера Аширова Д.А.)
кастинги начались 5 февраля, будут идти ориентировачно еще 2 недели.
кастинги проходят в ДК РГСУ и в клубе "1152". финал 21 апреля в GP

"Сказочная", обратите внимание на то, что вы даже фамилию продюссера не запомнили правильно!!

*Добавлено через 42 часа 43 минуты*
Djim-ov@rambler.ru

----------


## karalius

Ну вот, пока ждал коментаров уже успели побывать на етом конкурсе. 
Там все OK!

----------

